# Papierloses Büro...



## Exolio (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
wir würden nun gerne auch auf ein Papierloses Büro umstellen.
Also Versicherungen, Belege, Bescheide etc. alles sauber sortiert auf dem PC haben. Wohl gemerkt als normale Privatleute, keine Firma.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps mit/für entsprechender Software ?

Ich bin im Internet auf zwei Sachen gestoßen die geeignet zu sein scheinen:
Paperless und Docutain

Docutain scheint aufgrund der vorhandenen Smartphone-App eine sehr gute Sache zu sein. Erfahrungen vorhanden ?

Evtl. habt ihr sogar andere Geheimtipps.
Die Software darf natürlich gerne was kosten, egal ob Abo oder Festpreis. Gute Arbeit muss bezahlt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2021)

Für den Privatbereich wäre "ecoDMS" eine recht gute und bezahlbare Option. Das Ding kann alles was du beschreibst (und wahrscheinlich noch einiges mehr).

Der Anbieter stellt auf Wunsch eine kostenlose (zeitlich begrenzte) Version, das kannste dir unverbindlich ansehen und dann entscheiden ob das was ist oder nicht.
(https://www.ecodms.de/index.php/de/privat)


Beruflich nutzen wir Software von d.velop (https://www.d-velop.de/themen/papierloses-buero) vor allem weil die mit SAP kann, das dürfte aber für eine reine Privatperson völliger Overkill sein.


----------



## Dooma (25. Mai 2021)

Dafür brauchst überhaupt keine extra Software, solange du Dateien sauber benennst z.B.: YYYY-MM-DD-Lieferant-Extrainfo, sortiert sich das quasi von selbst und man findet relativ schnell alles wieder.
Suchen kann man dann über die normale Datei-Suche.


----------



## Exolio (25. Mai 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst überhaupt keine extra Software, solange du Dateien sauber benennst z.B.: YYYY-MM-DD-Lieferant-Extrainfo, sortiert sich das quasi von selbst und man findet relativ schnell alles wieder.
> Suchen kann man dann über die normale Datei-Suche.



Natürlich wäre es auch so möglich, allerdings finde ich die Option Dokumente, nachdem diese z.B. per Post gekommen sind, direkt per Smartphone zu scannen und zu archivieren deutlich entspannter.
Vor allem weil dies auch meine Frau und ich parallel machen können und trotzdem alles direkt auf dem PC, an einem Ort, vorhanden ist.

@Incredible Alk 
Vielen dank, diese Software kannte ich noch nicht. Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Dooma (25. Mai 2021)

Das hat aber doch nichts mit genutzen Scan-Gerät zu tun?
Fakt ist, die beste Dokumentenorganisationssoftware kann einem nicht helfen wenn man faul bei der Organisation ist; egal ob man das über Verschlagwortung und/oder Dateinamen löst.

Ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren papierlos im Büro, inzwischen habe ich locker die 1 Million Marke an Belegen gesprengt und ich sage dir, papierlose Ablage verursacht mehr Aufwand, genau aus diesem Grund.

Wer meint, sich durch Papierlosigkeit eine Organisationserleichterung zu schaffen irrt und wer sich dem nicht konsequent hingibt, wird auch keinen positiven Folgeeffkt daraus ziehen können und nach kurzer Zeit die Übersicht verlieren und aufgeben.


----------



## Exolio (1. Juni 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich durch Papierlosigkeit eine Organisationserleichterung zu schaffen irrt und wer sich dem nicht konsequent hingibt, wird auch keinen positiven Folgeeffkt daraus ziehen können und nach kurzer Zeit die Übersicht verlieren und aufgeben.



Dass der Anfang sicherlich keine Erleichterung ist, ist mir schon klar.
Die Zukunft ist hier das Thema: Einen alten Kreditvertrag, Handyvertrag etc. aufrufen ? Warum Ordner wälzen wenn ich am PC in die Suchleiste, oder eben von Unterwegs am Smartphone, mal fix "Kreditvertrag" eingeben und froh sein.

Und gerade bei 1mio Belege ist man über ein fixes Finden sicherlich mehr als glücklich.


----------



## fotoman (2. Juni 2021)

Exolio schrieb:


> Die Zukunft ist hier das Thema: Einen alten Kreditvertrag, Handyvertrag etc. aufrufen ?


Schönes Beispiel, bei dem man entweder riesig lange Dateinamen nutzen muss, sich in X Jahren noch daran erinnern muss, bei wem man den Vertrag hatte. Oder halt trivial eine passende Software nutzt, bei der man problemlos jedem Dokument viele Schlagworte geben kann.

Die Frage für mich geht aber schon früher los:
was darf ich überhaupt nur als digitale Kopie aufheben, was sollte ich (wie lange) im Original aufheben und was muss ich u.U. im Original aufheben. U.U. dann noch in Kombination mit eininen Dokumenten, die ich zumindest am PC nur verschlüsselt aufheben würde, die aber im Original "offen" im Odner archiviert sind.

ecoDMS sieht auf der Webseite jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus, man kann es für Win, MacOS und Linux bekommen und es scheint alles einzig lokal zu speichern. Wobei einem das natürlich bei der Freigabe des Zugriffs mit Smartphone aus dem Internet nicht wirklich viel hilft.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren papierlos im Büro, inzwischen habe ich locker die 1 Million Marke an Belegen gesprengt


Du machst den ganzen Tag dann aber auch nichts anderes mehr, oder? Hast Du die angeblichen 1000000 Belege in 10 Jahren mal auf Belege/Tag runtergerechnet?


----------



## Dooma (2. Juni 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel, bei dem man entweder riesig lange Dateinamen nutzen muss, sich in X Jahren noch daran erinnern muss, bei wem man den Vertrag hatte. Oder halt trivial eine passende Software nutzt, bei der man problemlos jedem Dokument viele Schlagworte geben kann.
> 
> Die Frage für mich geht aber schon früher los:
> was darf ich überhaupt nur als digitale Kopie aufheben, was sollte ich (wie lange) im Original aufheben und was muss ich u.U. im Original aufheben. U.U. dann noch in Kombination mit eininen Dokumenten, die ich zumindest am PC nur verschlüsselt aufheben würde, die aber im Original "offen" im Odner archiviert sind.
> ...


Wir schmeißen ja nicht einfach alles in einen Ordner...
Selbstverständlich ist das noch mehr organisiert und wir benutzen zusätzlich auch eine Dokumentenorganisation für andere Ablage, wir fahren also ein hybrides System.
Die Dokumentenorganisationssoftware ist nicht weniger chaotisch, sie nimmt den Nutzer nur mehr an die Hand.
Und Verschlagwortung klingt zuerst mal toll, macht aber im Endeffekt keinen Unterschied zu einem sauberen Dateinamen.

Tatsächlich sind an eine pure digitale Ablage besondere Voraussetzungen geknüpft, aber kurz und knapp kann ich dir sagen, die will eigentlich niemand erfüllen.
Tatsächlich ist es so dass die Belege in der Praxis trotzdem noch als Papier eingelagert werden müssen, einfach nur um die digitalen Anforderungen zu umgehen.

Die Anforderungen an die Unveränderbarkeit und garantierte Wiederherstellung in den Originalzustand sind ohne teuren technischen Aufwand quasi nicht zu erfüllen. Allein Archivierungsmedien die Unveränderbarkeit garantieren kosten ein kleines Vermögen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Du machst den ganzen Tag dann aber auch nichts anderes mehr, oder? Hast Du die angeblichen 1000000 Belege in 10 Jahren mal auf Belege/Tag runtergerechnet?


300 oder mehr Belege pro Fall sind keine Seltenheit, außerdem werden auch Mails und Office Dokumente archiviert. Du wärst überraschst was sich da so ansammelt.
Natürlich haben wir auch einen schon bestehenden Datenbestand übernommen, die zählen also auch da rein.
So kannst du das also nicht rechnen, wir haben ja nicht bei Null angefangen. Tatsächlich komme ich nach Überschlag eher auf eine Zahl von ca 50.000 Neubelegen pro Jahr, was ich immer noch viel finde.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es so dass die Belege in der Praxis trotzdem noch als Papier eingelagert werden müssen, einfach nur um die digitalen Anforderungen zu umgehen.


Grundsätzlich brauchst du nur von Dokumenten mit ner Unterschrift drauf das Original. Der Rest ist egal.



Dooma schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen an die Unveränderbarkeit und garantierte Wiederherstellung in den Originalzustand sind ohne teuren technischen Aufwand quasi nicht zu erfüllen. Allein Archivierungsmedien die Unveränderbarkeit garantieren kosten ein kleines Vermögen.


Wenn du das Dokument mit nem ordentlichen Zertifikat signierst sollte das vollkommen ausreichen (abgesehen von der Wiederherstellung).


----------



## Dooma (2. Juni 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich brauchst du nur von Dokumenten mit ner Unterschrift drauf das Original. Der Rest ist egal.
> 
> 
> Wenn du das Dokument mit nem ordentlichen Zertifikat signierst sollte das vollkommen ausreichen (abgesehen von der Wiederherstellung).


Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Buchhaltungsbelege müssen 10 Jahre eingelagert werden und zwar alles was verbucht wurde, nicht nur die mit Unterschrift.

Das Problem der Unveränderbarkeit kann man leider nicht nur mit einem Zertifikat gelöst werden, da auch "Festschreibung" in den Anforderungen steht.
Und das ist leider nur mit einem nicht mehr zu änderndem Speichermedium erfüllbar.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Buchhaltungsbelege müssen 10 Jahre eingelagert werden und zwar alles was verbucht wurde, nicht nur die mit Unterschrift.


 Aufbewahrt ja, aber nicht als Papier. Oder druckst du die Rechnungen welche du digital erhältst auf Papier aus? Alle Revisionen die ich bisher mitbekommen habe wollten die Belege nur auf Papier weil sie nicht am PC lesen wollten. Dass die digitalisiert wurden war kein Problem. Wobei das nicht auf Deutschland bezogen ist.



Dooma schrieb:


> Das Problem der Unveränderbarkeit kann man leider nicht nur mit einem Zertifikat gelöst werden, da auch "Festschreibung" in den Anforderungen steht.
> Und das ist leider nur mit einem nicht mehr zu änderndem Speichermedium erfüllbar.


Kannst du mir sagen wo ich das finde? Würd ich gern rein lesen.


----------



## Dooma (2. Juni 2021)

Das leitet sich aus den GoBD ab.








						Grundsätze zur ordnungsmäßigen Führung und Aufbewahrung von Büchern, Aufzeichnungen und Unterlagen in elektronischer Form sowie zum Datenzugriff (GoBD) - Bundesfinanzministerium  - Service
					






					www.bundesfinanzministerium.de
				




Sprichwörtlich wirst du das dort nicht finden, da es durchaus gewollt "schwammig" formuliert ist.

Defakto ist es so, dass Prüfer bisher (noch) recht kulant sind und meist auch selbst nicht über das technische Vermögen verfügen um das abprüfen zu können, was aber kein Garant dafür ist, dass es nicht doch irgendwann mal genauestens geprüft werden könnte.
Das nicht einhalten der GoBD führt dazu, dass die gesamte Buchaltung verworfen werden kann und folglich dann geschätzt wird.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2021)

Aber in dem von dir verlinkten Dokument finde ich nichts zur Unveränderbarkeit und Wiederherstellung. Es muss nur lesbar sein und eine Datensicherung vorhanden.

edit: Respektive zur Unveränderbarkeit, das was ich zur Signatur gesagt habe wegen Nachweis von Veränderungen. Ich denke nicht, das eine Auslegung auf unveränderbare Medien vorhanden ist. Aber auf Nummer sicher gehen ist sicherlich besser als am Schluss das Nachsehen haben.



> Eine Buchung oder eine Aufzeichnung darf nicht in einer Weise verändert werden,
> dass der ursprüngliche Inhalt nicht mehr feststellbar ist. Auch solche Veränderungen
> dürfen nicht vorgenommen werden, deren Beschaffenheit es ungewiss lässt, ob sie
> ursprünglich oder erst später gemacht worden sind (§ 146 Absatz 4 AO, § 239
> Absatz 3 HGB)





> § 239 Absatz 3 HGB
> (4) ... Bei der Führung der Handelsbücher und der sonst erforderlichen Aufzeichnungen auf Datenträgern muß insbesondere sichergestellt sein, daß die Daten während der Dauer der Aufbewahrungsfrist verfügbar sind und jederzeit innerhalb angemessener Frist lesbar gemacht werden können. Absätze 1 bis 3 gelten sinngemäß.





> § 146 Absatz 4 AO
> (4) Eine Buchung oder eine Aufzeichnung darf nicht in einer Weise verändert werden, dass der ursprüngliche Inhalt nicht mehr feststellbar ist. Auch solche Veränderungen dürfen nicht vorgenommen werden, deren Beschaffenheit es ungewiss lässt, ob sie ursprünglich oder erst später gemacht worden sind


----------



## fotoman (2. Juni 2021)

Dooma schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Buchhaltungsbelege müssen 10 Jahre eingelagert werden und zwar alles was verbucht wurde, nicht nur die mit Unterschrift.


Ok, da habe ich die Ausgangsfrage mit "Papierloses Büro" falsch gelesen. Ich war hier nicht vom Wunsch einer rechtssicheren Beratung für den (Klein-)Betrieb ausgegangen sondern von einer Privatperson, die ihre Sachen (die sehr oft sowieso nur noch digital vorliegen) digitalisiren und vor allem auch einfach wieder finden will.

Privat ist die Aufbewahrgunsfrist für Rechnungen nur 2 Jahre, falls man es aus Garantiegründen nicht länger machen will oder wegen einem noch nicht abgeschlossenen Steuerbescheid tun muss.



Dooma schrieb:


> Und Verschlagwortung klingt zuerst mal toll, macht aber im Endeffekt keinen Unterschied zu einem sauberen Dateinamen.


Da habe ich schon nur bei meinen Bildern komplett andere Erfahrungen. Und genauso bei den Belegen seitdem ich nicht nur den Überblick über meine eigenen Verträge und Belege behalten muss.



Dooma schrieb:


> 300 oder mehr Belege pro Fall sind keine Seltenheit, außerdem werden auch Mails und Office Dokumente archiviert. Du wärst überraschst was sich da so ansammelt.


Und was machst Du mit Mails oder Dokumenten, die zu mehreren Fällen gehören? Ich fange jedenfalls nicht an, in Zukunft jede Rechnung einzeln bei der PKV einzureichen, damit ich die Erstattung nachher auch auf Dateiebene einfach mit dem Arzt, dem Antrag bei der PKV, deren Erstattung und u.U. auch noch der Krankengeschichte verknüpfen kann.

Soll ich die alten Versicherungsbelege alle paar Jahre umbenennen, weil mal wieder jemand fusioniert hat und ich im Zweifel gerne alles zusammen finden würde ohne mich daran zu erinnern, welchen Namen die Versicherung vor 15 Jahre hatte.



taks schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das eine Auslegung auf unveränderbare Medien vorhanden ist.


Wenn es so wäre, dürften einige größere Unternehmen in D illegal arbeiten.


----------



## Exolio (13. Juni 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ok, da habe ich die Ausgangsfrage mit "Papierloses Büro" falsch gelesen. Ich war hier nicht vom Wunsch einer rechtssicheren Beratung für den (Klein-)Betrieb ausgegangen sondern von einer Privatperson, die ihre Sachen (die sehr oft sowieso nur noch digital vorliegen) digitalisiren und vor allem auch einfach wieder finden will.



Was auch immer noch der Fall ist, eine Kanzlei habe ich noch nicht eröffnet... 

Nach weiterem durchwühlen des Internets bin auf die Open-Source Software TagSpaces gestoßen:








						Organize your files and folders with tags | TagSpaces
					

TagSpaces is privacy aware, cross-platform file browser with note-taking capabilities.It helps you organize your files and folders with tags and colors.




					www.tagspaces.org
				




Bin mich da gerade am reinfuchsen...


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2021)

Wenn du deine Dateien auch Unterwegs öffnen willst, nimm doch einfach eine Cloud. 
Eine zusätzliche SW wirst du nicht wirklich brauchen, Windows Suche ist gut genug. Du wirst auch bei der SW alle Dateien benennen müssen.
Kreditvertrag 2021 reicht aus und wird dann auch gefunden wenn du  nur Kreditvertrag eintippst. 
Erstell in der Cloud Ordner mit verschiedenen Kategorien wie z.B. Verträge > Kreditverträge > 2021 
Kannst es auch anders anordnen wie es dir gefällt. 
Seit Jahren organisiere ich meine Dokumente mit verschiedenen Ordnern und finde immer alles. 

Mein größter Teil an Dateien sind die Fotos und die sind nach Land und Ort sortiert


----------



## CoLuxe (13. Juni 2021)

Eine Alternative zu Paperless wäre noch Docspell. Das müsstest du ebenfalls irgendwo hosten. Ein Raspberry Pi tut's da aber vollkommen.
Kann dann auch OCR (also Text aus einem eingescannten Dokument erkennen), Auto Tagging, Import per Mail & vieles mehr.
Hier kannst du dir das ganze einfach mal angucken:
https://docspell.org/

Ich bin damit super zufrieden.

Edit: Auf Reddit hab ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit die wichtigeste Punkte aufgezählt, weshalb mir Docspell so gut gefällt:


Spoiler: Screenshot






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spacewalker393 (10. Mai 2022)

Also ich arbeite mit Docutain für Windows, finde ich für den privaten Gebrauch absolut ausreichend. Finde die Verknüpfung mit der App via Cloud ganz praktisch. Die Anwendung wird auch regelmäßig weiterentwickelt und der Support ist zwar manchmal etwas langsam, aber bisher konnte man mir immer weiterhelfen.


----------

